# British woman marrying american man help



## ZoeandAdrian (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello,


I am a 28 year old British woman who wants to marry my fiancé who lives in america. We have been together for more than 4 years and we want to get married and move in together as soon as possible. What are the first steps that we should take? Thank you any help would be very much appreciated. lane:


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

After you marry where will you be living?


----------



## ZoeandAdrian (Mar 31, 2013)

I will be moving to the us.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Re-post on US forum for better response.


----------



## ZoeandAdrian (Mar 31, 2013)

what if my fiance wants to move to the uk what would be the steps to continue forward as we are currently split on where to move.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

He has to get a spouse (partner) visa, and it's your income as UK sponsor that counts - you need to be earning £18,600 gross. Or else you have savings between you of £62,500 with the balance not dropping for 6 months. Or a combination of the two. Plus suitable UK accommodation and evidence of genuine relationship, i.e. to show it's no sham relationship or marriage of convenience. He has to apply for his visa in US (if he currently lives there). All being well, this can take as little as 3 weeks with priority processing.

If you want to move to US, you need to apply for your CR1 visa at the US embassy or consulate in UK (depending on where you live), and at the same time your US partner has to file a petition in US to sponsor you. He has to show certain income level (less than in UK at $19,388 for a household of two for 2013) and can get help from his family and relations (which you cannot for UK visa). It's a long drawn-out affair, with average processing time of 8-10 months, which includes visa interview and a medical.

Procedure will be slightly different if you want to marry in the country you eventually want to live (settle) in.


----------

